# High pitch squeal when accelerating



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Is your air conditioning on?

If not, the belt or tensioner. Could do both to be safe. I believe with the AC on it could be the water pump. Not 100% sure on that second part. The first fixed my noises.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Mine squealed when the PCV nipple disappeared. Basically anything over ~5PSI of boost would squeal. I have a short ram intake so it was very noticeable as is the stock blow-off sound. Any other manifold leak could also cause the noise. Also I believe there was a notice/recall about the electric power steering.


----------



## Do_Will (Jul 15, 2016)

I had a similar squeal/whistle which went away after I replaced a failed brake assist micro switch : http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...2-brake-assist-pump-whirrs-when-ignition.html


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

Crankshaft seal is known for making noise .


----------

